# Black meal worms



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

I recently purchase a tub of mini meal worms inside there are quite a few black meal worms, they are not dead, far from it they seem hyperactive, and they are not the black grubs you sometimes get with crickets. These look like regular mini meal worms but the top of them is black with yellow line where each segment ends/begins. 

I am wondering if anyone has had these before and if they are OK for my reptiles to eat?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Put up some pictures, it does sound odd but i would say that they were young morio worms as your description matches them exactly.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

They come in a range of colours, from white/yellow (freshly shed), golden brown - midrange/age mealies, and the dark brown/black mealies - these are the older mealies in the collective and their exoskeleton has hardened to the point where it becomes black. They`re prob scurrying around so actively looking for a good resting/hiding shed to either shed their skins or pupate.


----------

